# any one know



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

any one know what gun this is.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Looks like a FN SCAR. Don't know the specific model though.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

rustygun said:


> Looks like a FN SCAR. Don't know the specific model though.


Yup! That logo couldn't be anything else.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

ty i never seen one i got the mount for my saiga


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Fnh scar16 = 5.56
fnh scar17 = 7.62


----------

